# Old Men Think Fast, Too!



## monty (Apr 10, 2006)

An old farmer had taken great pride in his land over the years. One of his favorite spots was a pond he built that was just right for swimming and entertaining. It had benches and tables and a BBQ pit as well as a number of apple, peach and pear trees around it.
   One sunny and warm afternoon he decided to visit the pond and harvest some fruit from his trees. So he grabbed a five gallon bucket and sauntered off in the direction of the pond.
   As he neared the pond he suddenly heard splashing and laughter. He discovered a group of young women skinny dipping in the pond. He quickly made his presence known. The girls immediately went to the deep end of the pond. One of them hollered out that were not going to get out of the pond till he left.
    The old guy replied, "I didn't come down here to make you get out of the pond! Nope I didn't! 'Specially cause yer all nekked and that wouldn't be right!"
    Holding up the bucket he continued, "I jest came down here to feed the alligator!"


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 11, 2006)

Good One Monty!!
    Welcome back from the cold winter conditions. Hope spring is coming soon in your area. (It is in full swing here in the panhandle.) The Azelias were beautiful and the air has that wonderful warm suspense to it. (I think the Red Snappers and Groupers are hungry. I'm going this weekend to check them out.) Good to hear from you Sir Monty!


----------



## monty (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the nice words, Bill! Winter was a rough one. Three days of no end work and then a calm. It was up and down all season. Pretty much out of it now. The snow is almost gone from my land and I will be able to work the land in a week or two. Can't wait!

I am just this weekend starting my garden plants and getting a bunch of chicken eggs into the incubator. Will be a very busy weekend. Got outta work early today and already have received Monday off. I will hopefuly finish all my tasks by then. (Sometimes it pays to have a good woman around... then there are those other times.. think I'll skip that for now! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )

Will have several medical challenges to face this summer. Nothing that's gonna kill me but serious enugh so that I am glad for the insurance protection I have.

Here's hoping the bad winds do not affect you much this summer. 
Till whenever!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

